# Nearest snook to Tennessee?



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I only have a couple of fish left on my bucket list. At age 77, I'd better get going. Ha Ha. Any snook near to TN? I'm spending summers in TN and I have a week coming up that I could drive to the Gulf? richg99


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

snook will go north as far as crystal river power plant / west coast fl
st. johns river / east coast fl
and hold year round. the cold snap in 2010 pushed them back some.
your better going to south texas / valley / approx mansfield cut


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

The problem with the South Texas snook ( about 7 hours from my Houston home) is that they are there for most of the Summer. I am in TN through all of the Summer months.

Hence, my request of today. It appears that Tampa Bay is about 10 hours away from our TN place. If I could be reasonably assured of a shot at a Snook (any size) I'd be a happy guy. 

I am also considering hauling my 16 foot G3 tinny down with me, or renting a boat if that was a possibility. A guide for a day would be fine, too. 

This opportunity time wise just came up. August 23/24 would be my departure date.
richg99


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I just noticed on another thread something about a Snook Season? Since NOTHING is out of season in Texas, I never even considered that possibility. Is there a season on snook in Florida? Maybe this is all a waste of time??


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just read that snook are out of season until after August 31. That sounds like it killed my idea of a trip on 8/23. Darn....... How do they bite in mid September???


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

A Tampa Bay guide could practically guarantee fair number of snook in August...they would be schoolies about 25" or so, but still a fun catch. Heck around Weedon Island they are essentially trained to eat whitebait chum with the occasional drawback of getting snatched to a boat, out of the water and thrown back. You can probably even see the red marke where they were hooked the day before...


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

The season is only for harvesting a slot snook. Catch and release is all year regardless of size.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hired Capt. Nate (West Holmes Beach Fl) for Saturday morning 8/26. That is all that he had available. I also asked him if there were any wading areas nearby or even a boat rental for a half day? Hate to drive 11 hours one way; fish for 4 hours; and turn and head back home immediately. Hope this works out the way I want it to. thanks for the help. richg99


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Hired Capt. Nate (West Holmes Beach Fl) for Saturday morning 8/26. That is all that he had available. I also asked him if there were any wading areas nearby or even a boat rental for a half day? Hate to drive 11 hours one way; fish for 4 hours; and turn and head back home immediately. Hope this works out the way I want it to. thanks for the help. richg99


You should be on plenty of redfish in that area as well


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Actually the winter time snook fishing is great out of Port Isobel in the Brownsville ship channel. The colder winter weather concentrates them in that deeper water.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------

